# Jon Jones out of UFC 200.



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

*Jon Jones out of ufc 200*

What a bitch thanks for screwing everthing up 
http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/1...ones-faces-anti-doping-violation-removed-card


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

> LAS VEGAS – One of the biggest rematches in UFC history has been scrapped just three days before the event.
> 
> In a blockbuster announcement, UFC President Dana White tonight said the UFC 200 main event between light heavyweight champion Daniel Cormier (17-1 MMA, 5-1 UFC) and interim champ Jon Jones (22-1 MMA, 16-1 UFC) is off the card.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/07/jon-jo...violation-ufc-200-main-event-with-cormier-off
**** this damn Earth.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Just about to post this... but yeah... shit...

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/07/jon-jo...violation-ufc-200-main-event-with-cormier-off


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

http://m.bleacherreport.com/article...daniel-cormier-for-potential-doping-violation


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Like wtf, 3 days before the damn event? I'm done with Jones, he can retire forever for all I care. He will forever be his own worst demon.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

To be honest, until the last day or two this wasn't the most hyped fight for me. This replacing McGregor and Diaz was a bit of a let down. That being said I started to get buzzing for it the last couple of days.

If it's coke, I'll admit to the guys I laughed at for calling him a "junkie" cause one time he got caught for coke, that I was wrong (well, I wasn't, but still). If he's STILL on the powder than he definitely would have to have some kind of problem.

If it's something like steroids, just fking stupid for a guy like him who would get tested as much.

If it's for weed, we riot.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Bum!!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

:laugh:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731700094278361090


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Lol. Just Lol. That's all I have. Not even disappointed.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

USADA should really be getting a title shot at this stage. Multiple high profile KOs in a row.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

M.C said:


> Lol. Just Lol. That's all I have. Not even disappointed.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Hahahaha I am not surprised mother****ers!

Ever since those pics came out of him with his "power lifting" physique during his suspension, I've been saying he must be on that horse meat diet.

Hopefully they can find a lamb for DC, but I doubt it.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Athletic commissions going full Mazzagatti.

They say Jones june 16th sample tested positive. Is it realistic for someone to cheat 2-3 weeks before their fight?

Jones could be the victim here. 

The state has shown they have a grudge against him with their releasing that video clip of Jones being pulled over by that cop.

This is probably just bullshit on the athletic commissions part.


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

No more jones


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TheAuger said:


> Hahahaha I am not surprised mother****ers!
> 
> Ever since those pics came out of him with his "power lifting" physique during his suspension, I've been saying he must be on that horse meat diet.
> 
> Hopefully they can find a lamb for DC, but I doubt it.


Yeah. Cause powerlifting could never = mass...?

Don't even know it's the horsemeat anyways. Knowing Jones, it's most likely the horsepowder...wait that didn't work...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I heard Jones got kicked off the card for triple posting. I'd watch my back Paulie.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

GSP #1 p4p all time. It's official.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Don't care! Give Hendo a rematch! I doubt anyone at LHW can make weight in time so it's gonna have to be a MW if there's a late replacement. Maybe AJ at a catch weight? That doesn't sound like it's worth the trouble tho. What if Bisbing stepped up and somehow won. Man that would be nuts haha.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a bummer, I'd put the other title fight in the main event instead of Lesnar/Hunt if it were me, just saying.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

There'll 100% be no replacement. DC probably wouldn't accept a new opponent and there's probably no one who can get there in 3 days. Bisping would be incredible all the same.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Mousasi is lobbying for the DC fight on twitter, which wouldn't be the best idea ever but it's better than no fight at all by a mile.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rygu said:


> Mousasi is lobbying for the DC fight on twitter, which wouldn't be the best idea ever but it's better than no fight at all by a mile.


I'd essentially say give literally anyone a shot who can show up and if DC accepted it.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Trix said:


> Athletic commissions going full Mazzagatti.
> 
> They say Jones june 16th sample tested positive. Is it realistic for someone to cheat 2-3 weeks before their fight?
> 
> ...


It's USADA, not the athletic commission.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Seriously @Trix? Cop cams get released all the time and since none of it was edited it shows no bias what so ever from the state, and on top of that it's "probably bullshit"...that's the most logical outcome of a situation involving Jon Jones?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Rygu said:


> GSP #1 p4p all time. It's official.


Heh, his stock has been rising since Usada... but then again, dirty greaser.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Heh, his stock has been rising since Usada... but then again, dirty greaser.


McGregor it is then :thumb02:


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah. Cause powerlifting could never = mass...?
> 
> Don't even know it's the horsemeat anyways. Knowing Jones, it's most likely the horsepowder...wait that didn't work...


Yeah, Jones, a notorious slacker when it comes to training is just naturally going to start bulking up while on suspension.











It's a PED violation. They don't test for recreational drugs out of competition.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

TheAuger said:


> It's USADA, not the athletic commission.


Who tested Nick Diaz when they tried to give him a lifetime ban the last time? If I remember right that might have happened under USADA & if it did it shows their testing process is terrible.

There was also Cung Le's false positive awhile ago.

They've shown their testing process isn't much better than their process for training referees like Mazzagatti and some of their judges who seem to be blind in both eyes.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Seriously @Trix? Cop cams get released all the time and since none of it was edited it shows no bias what so ever from the state, and on top of that it's "probably bullshit"...that's the most logical outcome of a situation involving Jon Jones?


Cop cams are only released if they make cops look good.

If the footage makes cops look bad it never sees the light of day.

That's why they're worse than useless.

Also footage is only released if they show someone the state/government doesn't like doing something bad.

Its a means of influencing people and controlling public opinion.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TheAuger said:


> Yeah, Jones, a notorious slacker when it comes to training is just naturally going to start bulking up while on suspension.
> 
> It's a PED violation. They don't test for recreational drugs out of competition.


That's some mighty fine BloodyElbow commenter skills you're rocking there bud.

Anyways, I find it hard to believe that the number 1 fighter on the planet who has shown time and time again that he can go 5 rounds even in extreme pressure situations is a "notorious slacker".

I'm sitting here on my arse at 5:40am surrounded by empty beer cans and in about 6 months with a fraction of the money, facilities and starting point, I could probably put on more muscle than Jones did. Now considering he is the UFC champion and then-P4P number one fighter on the earth...I'm gonna say he can bulk up in 6 months if he wants to.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Trix said:


> Cop cams are only released if they make cops look good.
> 
> If the footage makes cops look bad it never sees the light of day.
> 
> ...


Well all of this is easily dismissed by the complete dickhead cop who dealt with Jones who clearly looked bad by inciting personal statements about Jones' character when talking to him.

Plus, have you ever been on youtube? Google cop cam real quick and come back to me with your new information on if footage taken from cop cams are only ever released when the cop looked good.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah. Cause powerlifting could never = mass...?
> 
> Don't even know it's the horsemeat anyways. Knowing Jones, it's most likely the horsepowder...wait that didn't work...


Usada don't test for recreational drugs out of competition. Marijuana only gets caught in the post fight test right? I think this has to be a ped.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Trix said:


> Who tested Nick Diaz when they tried to give him a lifetime ban the last time? If I remember right that might have happened under USADA & if it did it shows their testing process is terrible.
> 
> There was also Cung Le's false positive awhile ago.
> 
> They've shown their testing process isn't much better than their process for training referees like Mazzagatti and some of their judges who seem to be blind in both eyes.


USADA didn't begin testing til October 2015. Cung Le tested positive in October 2014 from a 3rd party administered test when the UFC fought in Asia. Diaz tested positive in January 2015 from a NAC administered test. Neither tested positive under USADA,

You are off the rails here.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Come on guys, Jones is clean. He just got some erectile dysfunction pills from Anderson and Anderson forgot to mention they have stuff that's against the rules in them. Simple slip up, nothing to see here.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> That's some mighty fine BloodyElbow commenter skills you're rocking there bud.
> 
> Anyways, I find it hard to believe that the number 1 fighter on the planet who has shown time and time again that he can go 5 rounds even in extreme pressure situations is a "notorious slacker".
> 
> I'm sitting here on my arse at 5:40am surrounded by empty beer cans and in about 6 months with a fraction of the money, facilities and starting point, I could probably put on more muscle than Jones did. Now considering he is the UFC champion and then-P4P number one fighter on the earth...I'm gonna say he can bulk up in 6 months if he wants to.


Have you not been paying attention to Jones? He has admitted he didn't train hard for his fights. Hell, during the walkout for the Gus fight, he said to himself that he was going to lose the fight due to his lack of training for the fight & too much partying.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

What a joke. If he does come back positive for a PED his reputation is going to be beyond tarnished at this point... 

Lesnar vs Hunt being the main event is beyond a joke... What a kick in the face to all the other quality hard working fighters on this card...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

420atalon said:


> What a joke. If he does come back positive for a PED his reputation is going to be beyond tarnished at this point...
> 
> Lesnar vs Hunt being the main event is beyond a joke... What a kick in the face to all the other quality hard working fighters on this card...


Yeah... i am sure they are pissed at all the attention Lesnar is bringing to this card. 

Trust me, DC will be begging to still be on this card... under the new main event, he gets a cut of the PPV after all.

btw... Bisping just said he would step in, DC might want to get that revenge for Rockhold.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Yeah... i am sure they are pissed at all the attention Lesnar is bringing to this card.
> 
> Trust me, DC will be begging to still be on this card... under the new main event, he gets a cut of the PPV after all.
> 
> btw... Bisping just said he would step in, DC might want to get that revenge for Rockhold.


They might like the pay but that doesn't mean it isn't a slap in the face...

Guy hasn't fought or trained in MMA for over 4.5 years and he is coming off 2 pathetic losses. Yup that should earn main event status on one of the biggest events of all time... 

Must have lost my remote, thought I was tuning into the UFC not WWE...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It's unfortunate that they have to depend on Brock for a great card and now it's even more dependent considering this debacle. It also explains Jones physique. Honestly this might be worse to his career then the car accident.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The prodigal ex-lhw champion strikes again.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

420atalon said:


> They might like the pay but that doesn't mean it isn't a slap in the face...
> 
> Guy hasn't fought or trained in MMA for over 4.5 years and he is coming off 2 pathetic losses. Yup that should earn main event status on one of the biggest events of all time...
> 
> Must have lost my remote, thought I was tuning into the UFC not WWE...


I think you care... not sure why you are pushing that care onto the fighters. DC was really happy when Lesnar was announced his words being "christmas has come early" Sure... he was still main event, but he knew his fight had lost a lot of the limelight, didn't seem to put out by it.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

I am reading around the twittersphere from a couple of legal experts, that this could potentially lead to a probation violation.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

What horrible news to wake too...

I like the idea of Bisping stepping in though.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

The missus of all people broke this to me. I was busy watching TUF that I had recorded and boom, there's Dana's on tv delivering the news on another channel. 

Just rattled. At this point it's just disappointment. This card was buzzing, I had at least 6 friends (all casual fans) all message pretty much simultaneously all upset about this. Most will still watch I think, but that feeling of being ripped off of an amazing event is palpable (true or not, as I think the remaining card is still outstanding). 

Imagine being a big Jones (or Cormier) fan and heading to Vegas, got your overpriced hotel room all set. Hearing this as you land or get set to hit up the airport. Those are the folks I feel the worst for.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAA!!!!

.....shame though.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Well all of this is easily dismissed by the complete dickhead cop who dealt with Jones who clearly looked bad by inciting personal statements about Jones' character when talking to him.
> 
> Plus, have you ever been on youtube? Google cop cam real quick and come back to me with your new information on if footage taken from cop cams are only ever released when the cop looked good.


Its long been proven police withold bodycam footage in a lot of cases(likely ones where they show police are guilty). 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/na...withhold-videos-despite-vows-of-transparency/

Its one of those things that should be publicized more.



TheAuger said:


> USADA didn't begin testing til October 2015. Cung Le tested positive in October 2014 from a 3rd party administered test when the UFC fought in Asia. Diaz tested positive in January 2015 from a NAC administered test. Neither tested positive under USADA,
> 
> You are off the rails here.


All the dates you posted are correct. 

Guess we'll have to see what happens.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Anybody know what time (UK time) Jon Jones is addressing the issue? I would like to see what he has to say


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Anybody know what time (UK time) Jon Jones is addressing the issue? I would like to see what he has to say


430PM brit time press conference held by Jonesy.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And what is he going to say besides I screwed up?


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> And what is he going to say besides I screwed up?


My expectation is that he says he never knowingly took a banned substance and could never do so with the scale of the event and where he is in his life right now blah blah blah, and expects the B sample to come back clean and may go as far as accusing USADA of tampering with his samples or that they were tampered in some way, shape or form. 

Holla at me tomorrow. You heard it here, first.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

boatoar said:


> 430PM brit time press conference held by Jonesy.


Cheers pal, decent time for me so will catch this live later. Was just about to message you on Facebook. ******* gutted waking up to this!


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

If jones were to get hit by a bus tomorrow, I wouldn't even care.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Before even hearing about this, I was shocked they listed Jones above Anderson Silva as the #1 UFC fighter of all time. I can understand #2 and even #3, I can understand top LHW, but #1? Then I caught wind of this. They really need to adjust that list.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

sucrets said:


> If jones were to get hit by a bus tomorrow, I wouldn't even care.


No thoughts for the driver? Heartless.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

lol I'm angry and upset over this.

I don't know why but I am.

edit - time for a new avatar


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> There'll 100% be no replacement. DC probably wouldn't accept a new opponent and there's probably no one who can get there in 3 days. Bisping would be incredible all the same.


Bisping probably wouldn't be able to make weight in time. But a catch weight fight with Hendo - could be a card saver.

Other than that, Cerrone probably knows a guy.

As for Bones Jones...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Spite said:


> Bisping probably wouldn't be able to make weight in time. But a catch weight fight with Hendo - could be a card saver.
> 
> Other than that, Cerrone probably knows a guy.
> 
> As for Bones Jones...


You don't think he could make 205? Tweeted that he would take the fight, Bisping got balls... but he is also smart, wants a ppv cut of this one.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Gustafsson just tweeted he would take it under the right terms and that his bags are packed already


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> You don't think he could make 205? Tweeted that he would take the fight, Bisping got balls... but he is also smart, wants a ppv cut of this one.


I never actually thought about 205. Don't give him any chance against DC though, but your right the dude has got some grapefruits.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750920474884923397


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Gustafsson just tweeted he would take it under the right terms and that his bags are packed already


I hope DC takes a fight and doesn't bottle it.

If not.

Gus V Bisping? They both want to fight, and will be a pay day for them.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Tex might be a logical replacement.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Might be a long shot but I really hope Gus gets the fight. Although mega short notice I'd rather see Cormier v Gus 2 than Cormier v Jones 2


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Gus now saying he is just waiting for the call, can be in Vegas by 10pm this evening


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I thought you liked Gus?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I do. Or is that sarcasm as you think he would get wrecked taking the fight on short notice?


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

and Jones who was whining about MCCarthy being a referee and that he must have nothing stacked against him in such important fight. Turns out he has no problem rigging thing in HIS favour though. What a hippocrat sorry ass


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

hixxy said:


> I do. Or is that sarcasm as you think he would get wrecked taking the fight on short notice?


Maybe Gus had been hinted days ago or weeks ago that Jones might failed the test. Maybe also he has been trainined for a what-if scenario because not too seldom a fighter pulls out of major fight. We'll see.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> Maybe Gus had been hinted days ago or weeks ago that Jones might failed the test. Maybe also he has been trainined for a what-if scenario because not too seldom a fighter pulls out of major fight. We'll see.


I hope your right.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I do. Or is that sarcasm as you think he would get wrecked taking the fight on short notice?


Its just... he couldn't beat DC off a full camp, if he has a shot at him again, i don't think it should be on short notice. I honestly want him to have a few easier fight, to build his confidence. The fight with Blachowicz is perfect for that.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

He lost a split decision to Cormier on a full camp. It wasn't like he was knocked out or dominated.

He could have been preparing for this scenario. 

It's a once in a lifetime opportunity to step in on the biggest MMA card of all time, he should take it.


----------



## Nogs Noggin 34 (Jun 27, 2016)

And UFC 200 turns out lackluater.

WWE wrestler save the MMA world.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Nogs Noggin 34 said:


> And UFC 200 turns out lackluater.
> 
> WWE wrestler save the MMA world.


No not really.. Card is still stacked with great fights.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Bisping is really chasing the DC fight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750983958892916736
I think he must have death wish, or he really wants a slice of that UFC200 pie.

Given the circumstances DC v Bisping is probably the best repalcement fight they can do in terms of saving some PPV buys.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Spite said:


> Bisping is really chasing the DC fight.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750983958892916736
> ...


Not gonna happen but could you imagine if this fight was made and Bisping knocked Cormier out cold..


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Spite said:


> Bisping is really chasing the DC fight.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750983958892916736
> ...


When I read the story my first thought was this is Bisping's chance. At goathood. **** this is his chance at MMA Godhood. the greatest Cinderella story ever. Silva, Rockhold, Dc....

Win, Lose or draw if he gets this fight he is my hero. raise01:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Not gonna happen but could you imagine if this fight was made and Bisping knocked Cormier out cold..





oldfan said:


> When I read the story my first thought was this is Bisping's chance. At goathood. **** this is his chance at MMA Godhood. the greatest Cinderella story ever. Silva, Rockhold, Dc....
> 
> Win, Lose or draw if he gets this fight he is my hero. raise01:


Yeah doubt the fight will happen and even if he did I he's got no chance against DC.

But if did happen, and he did win, he could retire on the spot. MMA legend status in the bag.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I presume we won't hear anything for a few hours yet? Must still be early hours of the morning in America, 4amish?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I presume we won't hear anything for a few hours yet? Must still be early hours of the morning in America, 4amish?


Americans are probably just starting to stir around about now.

Lazy bastards, sleeping in till noon.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

So the potential outcomes so far are

1. Cormier pulled from 200, card goes on without him.

2. Cormier v Bisping

3. Cormier v Gustafsson

4. Cormier v Mousasi

Anyone hearing anything else?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think I might have to drop some $ on Bisping cuz he must be +2000, although realistically he'll be at +200 which is ridiculous or is it. He's made an improbable career resurgence.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice to see this backfire on the UFC after they decided to F*** Conor and play the power game. Hows your main event looking now Dana? 

I tell you two guys that would have show up clean and if they had injuries or no injuries, Conor and Nate. 
A 3 round Lesnar main event thats gona be done in less then 2 minutes is what we have now for UFC 200 supposedly the greatest card ever. 
I predicted this would happen in my UFC 200 rant podcast. Jones would not show up one way or another. 

You can call me Mystic Don. I'm happy to accept that.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TheAuger said:


> Have you not been paying attention to Jones? He has admitted he didn't train hard for his fights. Hell, during the walkout for the Gus fight, he said to himself that he was going to lose the fight due to his lack of training for the fight & too much partying.


Jon Jones on his worst training day has probably worked harder than you or me ever will in our entire lives.

You believe that Jones didn't work at all in the one fight where an opponent was able to match him in size and reach and give him some problems? Hardly could be an excuse no?


Bizarre for Jones to get caught for something. Looks like 100% PED anyways based on regs. Wonder what the fk's going on.


Bisping says he'd take the fight.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You believe that Jones didn't work at all in the one fight where an opponent was able to match him in size and reach and give him some problems? Hardly could be an excuse no?


In the fight where he was probably losing after 3, and had to pull out the championship rounds by outworking an always well conditioned Gustafsson.... must have slacked off.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Jones was known for a bunch of his previous fights that he didn't work that hard, was out partying the week of his fights etc. Thought it was pretty well documented. He got by on his ridiculous natural talent, like the guys at school who get straight A's without having to study much. 

Seems like he is working very hard and got that in order after the Gustaffson fight.


----------



## Nogs Noggin 34 (Jun 27, 2016)

hixxy said:


> No not really.. Card is still stacked with great fights.


Sure. But not UFC 200 stacked. .

A pro wrestler saved its ratings.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Is Jones the 1st Jackson/Wink guy to test positive in 10+ years?

Its almost like Conor & Jones are competing to see who can be pulled from the UFC 200 card in a more ridiculous way.

Conor wanted to be the #1 pound for pound disappointment for UFC 200.

But Jones had to school him and show him how its done?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Jones was known for a bunch of his previous fights that he didn't work that hard, was out partying the week of his fights etc. Thought it was pretty well documented. He got by on his ridiculous natural talent, like the guys at school who get straight A's without having to study much.
> 
> Seems like he is working very hard and got that in order after the Gustaffson fight.


His stamina in these fights proves otherwise... Didn't your one true god once say there was no such thing as natural talent? Only hard work? You going against a god???


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

So if im correct we are an hour away from hearing from Jon Jones..

Will this be aired live somewhere does anybody know?


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

hixxy said:


> So if im correct we are an hour away from hearing from Jon Jones..
> 
> Will this be aired live somewhere does anybody know?


1 hr 50 minutes from time of my post.

11:30 am eastern time.

You can check here:

http://time.is/ET

edit -

If Jones says he's innocent, I'll have to believe him over USADA.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Trix said:


> Is Jones the 1st Jackson/Wink guy to test positive in 10+ years?


Jon would actually be the third Jackson guy on suspension right now.

Ali Bagautinov...Roids
Alistair Overeem(though not with Jackson)
BJ Penn...IV
Diego Brandeo...pot
Nate Marquardt...multiple times
Karo Parisyan...pain killers

I do think we should wait and see just what he tested positive, their is a huge difference between what Anderson Silva got caught with and what Lyoto Machida got caught with.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Jon would actually be the third Jackson guy on suspension right now.
> 
> Ali Bagautinov...Roids
> Alistair Overeem(though not with Jackson)
> ...


Though this...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751043622234120193
Might mean we shouldn't be condemning the whole gym, just the individuals.


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

Spite said:


> Bisping is really chasing the DC fight.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750983958892916736
> ...


Champ vs Champ that would be a great replacement fight


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Adam365 said:


> Champ vs Champ that would be a great replacement fight


With the added backstory of DC avenging Rockhold's loss, I like it. Won't happen, but I like it.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Way to cancel Christmas on are asses.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Adam365 said:


> Champ vs Champ that would be a great replacement fight


DC vs Bisping would be even better if Bsping KO'ed DC in the 1st.

"People called me Michael *pillow hands* Bisping did they? They said I punch like a girl! Believe you me, I shall have my revenge!"


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok so upon reflection a few things don't add up for me..

IF Jones knew he had taken a banned substance when he was tested on June 16th surely he must have woken every day since waiting for the positive results to come out? I guess a bit like a murderer waking each day waiting for the police to come and arrest them.

If a test is negative does it still take as long for the results to come back? Surely the length of time and with each day passing that the results of this specific test were not known it must have started to become a worry for both the UFC and Jones, especially if Jones knew he had taken a banned substance?

Surely Dana and the UFC knew he had been tested on the 16th June and that up until yesterday the results of the test where not known?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Man, one thing is for sure. Jon Jones is the ultimate GOAT of the screw ups. Anyone believing a word from this man after all his shit compilation must be using drugs heavier than their idol.


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Ok so upon reflection a few things don't add up for me..
> 
> IF Jones knew he had taken a banned substance when he was tested on June 16th surely he must have woken every day since waiting for the positive results to come out? I guess a bit like a murderer waking each day waiting for the police to come and arrest them.
> 
> ...


Jones: "I guess I took a tainted supplement, i had no idea."


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Nogs Noggin 34 said:


> And UFC 200 turns out lackluater.
> 
> *WWE wrestler save the MMA world*.


Seriously, what a joke!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Not affected by Jones not fighting in UFC 200, since I think he should be in jail and forever away from any MMA activity for good anyway.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

They will still do good numbers but I'm guessing they lose around 250,000 PPV's with Jones being off. They lost mine unless DC gets a solid replacement.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm presuming the UFC won't make a decision until after Jones has spoken..

I'd absolutely love it if later tonight they announce Conor v Diaz 2 is back on 200 during their press conference.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Ok so upon reflection a few things don't add up for me..
> 
> IF Jones knew he had taken a banned substance when he was tested on June 16th surely he must have woken every day since waiting for the positive results to come out? I guess a bit like a murderer waking each day waiting for the police to come and arrest them.
> 
> ...


The sample was collected on june 16th.

Nothing was said about how long it took to test or when the UFC or USADA got the results back.



hixxy said:


> I'm presuming the UFC won't make a decision until after Jones has spoken..
> 
> I'd absolutely love it if later tonight they announce Conor v Diaz 2 is back on 200 during their press conference.


Jones is officially off the card.

DC must be experiencing the biggest feeling of relief right now.

He didn't look happy to be fighting Jones the 2nd time. 

Lucky for him USADA saved him.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Trix said:


> The sample was collected on june 16th.
> 
> Nothing was said about how long it took to test or when the UFC or USADA got the results back.
> 
> ...


Well the test results wouldn't have come back last week would they.. They wouldn't have done that press conference last night knowing the results so they must have only come back in the short time frame after the conference.. They are not going to have Cormier and Jones stare down knowing that a few hours later they were going announce that..

Yeah i know Jones is officially off the card, i meant a decision on a Cormier replacement.


----------



## Nogs Noggin 34 (Jun 27, 2016)

Lets be somewhat realistic.

Weigh ins are tomorrow morning.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Nogs Noggin 34 said:


> Lets be somewhat realistic.
> 
> Weigh ins are tomorrow morning.


Catch weight fight at 220 wouldn't be a problem..

Cormier can just stop cutting weight, i cant imagine Gustaffson cuts much weight for 205 so may walk around at 220, Bisping probably walks around at 205 or higher..


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is a link to the pending Jon Jones press conference


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

hixxy said:


> So the potential outcomes so far are
> 
> 1. Cormier pulled from 200, card goes on without him.
> 
> ...


Glover.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

So he is tested on June 16th and results came back last night.

They have already sent the B sample for testing and expect the results back this evening.

How does that work?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Crying like a little bitch... Can't help but think he just got caught...


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

So he says he's going to diligently look back at the supplements he's taken. Claiming no intentional wrong doing. We'll see.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

By the way he spoke he's pretty much resigned to the fact he will be banned for two years.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

It sounds like they are going to do the tainted supplement argument, which is provable.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

In all seriousness, what do you guys think will happen if the B sample does come back negative, and does come back tonight.

I know this is highly unlikely on both parts but you never know..


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't get how he could have known tbh. He's been sitting there highly confident in pressers and stuff. If he was really deliberately doing this, he'd have known he was tested and tried to find a way out of things or something.

Doesn't change anything. No sympathy for them. He was likely in for like 10 million or some shit in this fight. How much would it have cost for him to get every supplement checked?

These guys should be getting high paid nutritionists, getting the nutritionist to sign off on the supplements and their safety, and if the supplement isn't safe then the nutritionist is liable.


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

Adam365 said:


> Jones: "I guess I took a tainted supplement, i had no idea."


woo hoo called it


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I don't get how he could have known tbh. He's been sitting there highly confident in pressers and stuff. If he was really deliberately doing this, he'd have known he was tested and tried to find a way out of things or something.


This is how i feel. Something doesn't add up.

Would love the B sample to come back negative tonight, but i highly doubt it will, even his manager didn't seem optimistic that it would..


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

hixxy said:


> This is how i feel. Something doesn't add up.
> 
> Would love the B sample to come back negative tonight, but i highly doubt it will, even his manager didn't seem optimistic that it would..


USADA need to take a look at their system imo. They should have a cut off point of like a week before an event that they have to have their results by. People will say "But then people can do whatever they want fight week" but you can always test after the events like they've always done. 

Getting the results in 3 days before an event is rough for the company. It's nearly impossible for them to make plans around this now. If they've done the test 4 days earlier, it likely wouldn't have had an effect on the result and the UFC likely would have had a replacement at either weight class for DC.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Calminian said:


> So he says he's going to diligently look back at the supplements he's taken. Claiming no intentional wrong doing. We'll see.


As he stammered and literally started crying. Just screams guilty. Probably thinking to himself why he decided to throw it all away, again...


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> USADA need to take a look at their system imo. They should have a cut off point of like a week before an event that they have to have their results by. People will say "But then people can do whatever they want fight week" but you can always test after the events like they've always done.
> 
> Getting the results in 3 days before an event is rough for the company. It's nearly impossible for them to make plans around this now. If they've done the test 4 days earlier, it likely wouldn't have had an effect on the result and the UFC likely would have had a replacement at either weight class for DC.


I just don't get why it takes so long for a result to come back.. What if he had been tested on June 18th, would the results have come out just an hour or two before he was scheduled to fight?

If results take this long then people can do whatever they want fight week anyway because the results wouldn't come back till after the event.

What if the B sample comes back negative, its then 1-1, do they have to take a C sample or go to extra time and penalties?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

hixxy said:


> What if the B sample comes back negative, its then 1-1, do they have to take a C sample or go to extra time and penalties?


I believe the original sample gets thrown out because of the possibility it may have been contaminated somehow. That is why for the b sample Jones or a representative needs to be present in order to make sure there is no tampering done with the sample.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

420atalon said:


> I believe the original sample gets thrown out because of the possibility it may have been contaminated somehow. That is why for the b sample Jones or a representative needs to be present in order to make sure there is no tampering done with the sample.


But Jones's manager said that no one would be present when the B sample is tested as there wasn't enough time for them to get there?


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Let them use PED and get this whole ordeal of canceling fights and reversing decisions done with.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Seems legit.....


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Sucks for DC. That Brock Lesnar pocket boost was a nice gift.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

It wasn't coke after all. I don't buy the excuse a lower ranked fighter was taking something illegal without knowing it, I will not buy the most important fighter on the roaster, GOAT candidate and surrounded by the top MMA specialists his money can afford was taking PEDs without knowing it. Bullshit.

Jones is a pathological liar and we all know that for ages.
Just burn...


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

It's confirmed that Cormier will stay on the card


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> It wasn't coke after all. I don't buy the excuse a lower ranked fighter was taking something illegal without knowing it, I will not buy the most important fighter on the roaster, GOAT candidate and surrounded by the top MMA specialists his money can afford was taking PEDs without knowing it. Bullshit.
> 
> Jones is a pathological liar and we all know that for ages.
> Just burn...


What substance was Jones taking? Did they say or just give a generic "PEDs".


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

hixxy said:


> It's confirmed that Cormier will stay on the card


Hmm. I wonder who stepped up and i wonder if it's still a main event?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

VolcomX311 said:


> What substance was Jones taking? Did they say or just give a generic "PEDs".


They won't say until the b sample results come back because of the b sample results come back negative then they don't need to say


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Not interested in the belt warmer without Jones.

What about the Bisping-Henderson rematch¿ It would be a nice retirement paycheck for the loser.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> Hmm. I wonder who stepped up and i wonder if it's still a main event?


Both Glover and AJ are training for a fight next month. It's possible either could make weight.

Edit: actually, I think only Glover would be ready. He was training for a fight this month until it got pushed back. Gus would be a good fight as well, if he's ready to go. Both are tough fights for Cormier, especially after the letdown with Jones.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> Hmm. I wonder who stepped up and i wonder if it's still a main event?


I bet it's Gus.... and I'm guessing the fight will be third or something on the card. Lesnar - Hunt is the new main event.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Confirmed it won't be Michael Bisping


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Confirmed it won't be Michael Bisping


Good. I couldn't handle him holding both belts. Or maybe I could......


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Mousasi


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Warning flags have been waived before.*

These past news never been so relevant so as now.
He's been successfully masking his cheating for while, looks like.



> *Anti-doping expert: With 'odd' testosterone readings, CIR test needed on Jones' samples*
> 
> Couched in the paperwork that UFC light heavyweight champ Jon Jones tested positive for cocaine metabolites prior to his UFC 182 fight with Daniel Cormier is a figure that concerns an anti-doping expert and endocrinologist consulted by MMAjunkie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nogs Noggin 34 (Jun 27, 2016)

Pat Cunmins I bet.

And I am not that surprised Bones was caught with something.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Nogs Noggin 34 said:


> Pat Cunmins I bet.


God could you imagine Pat Cummins v Pat Cunmins, that would be weird!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> These past news never been so relevant so as now.
> He's been successfully masking his cheating for while, looks like.


Yeah.... now you post this, it does ring a bell. His career is tainted now.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah he either is very good at acting or is very genuine.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Terrible at acting. Genuine douche.*


















​


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That would be a pretty good comparison.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

I thought Jones remorse seemed pretty genuine. But I think he was genuinely sorry that everything is finally catching back up to him. He's genuinely sad because he knows he is screwed.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah he's going to be suspended for who knows how long and Dana is pissed off at him. He probably won't get a free pass back to the title this time around. More then likely he'll have to fight to earn a title shot.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> I thought Jones remorse seemed pretty genuine. But I think he was genuinely sorry that everything is finally catching back up to him. He's genuinely sad because he knows he is screwed.


This. I mean if Jones was acting, the dude can cry on cue, that's shit not even most actors are able to do. Fair fks to the lad if that's the case.

Suppose Jones won't give Cormier any abuse about crying from now on eh? :laugh:

Smh @ "free pass to the title". You do know Jones is essentially undefeated, was the long reigning champion, never lost the belt and beat the current champion right? Of course when he comes back this time, things will be a hell of a lot different (hopefully) but there's absolutely nothing about Jones getting an instant title shot the last time to turn your nose up at.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> I thought Jones remorse seemed pretty genuine. But I think he was genuinely sorry that everything is finally catching back up to him. He's genuinely sad because he knows he is screwed.


Yup I got the same feeling. He wasn't faking, he was worked up and overwhelmed. Not something you would expect from someone that actually thinks he is innocent.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Anyone got a link to the video where he's apologizing?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> This. I mean if Jones was acting, the *dude can cry on cue*, that's shit not even most actors are able to do. Fair fks to the lad if that's the case.


He is a dishonest scumbag liar with zero regards for human life not being his own and he maybe cheating for his whole career and you believe his crocodile tears? He most probably cheated to get to those tears as well. I bet regularly injecting stuffs he said he can't even pronounce the names is way harder than rub onion on your eyes.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I think he was genuinely upset. At the same time, I also believe he knows what he took and what is going on. You can do wrong and still cry. There are moms out there that kill the children then cry when questioned about it by police. Obviously that's a much bigger issue, I'm just saying... you can absolutely cheat, know you cheated, then feel regret for doing it and or be emotional about it after getting caught.

I think he was being genuine in the emotional distress, but that doesn't mean much.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

He doesn't feel regret for doing it. He regrets being caught.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And now he's been replaced with Anderson Silva.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> He doesn't feel regret for doing it. He regrets being caught.


This times a million.

This perpetual asshat getting pinched just made my day, haha. Sucks for the sport/event, short-term, but dammit these dolts hafta learn & more needs to be done.

Sleep in that bed you made, JBJ.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Once a cheater always a cheater. He probably cheated throughout his career especially when no one was testing him. Most cheaters start to roid at high school already to get a jump start and get ahead of competitors. Early success then gives motivation to continue.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

IMO it boils down to several factors.

The bottom line is that he has gotten away with everything he has done. Coke - a laughable day or two stint in rehab. DUI and another DUI where he injured a pregnant woman and fled the scene, he should have got jail time for that, but he got off with it.

He's an arrogant man that thinks he can continue his bullshit because he keeps getting away with it. From contempt for his opponents with eye pokes and classless acts after victory to his drug use and run ins with the law. Jon Jones has never really been punished other than a slap on the wrist.

I hope he receives significant punishment this time round, and if the Athletic Commission let him off the hook with a small ban then the UFC should step up and impose a ban on Jon Jones that will hurt him, because if they don't this will happen again sooner rather than later.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He's facing a two year suspension and believe me this isn't like Yoel Romero where there was actually a tainted supplement. He is going to be out for a long time and will probably be stripped of his title. The interim title was kind of a joke anyways.


----------

